# Questions you should consider when choosing a probiotic



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

It's encouraging to read so many positive experiences with probiotics.A probiotic brochure is in the works that I helped write with Dr. Eamonn Quigley, a world expert in probiotics and IBS. There are a couple of questions that I answered for the brochure which seem appropriate to share.Jeff


> *Are all Probiotics the same?*No. Experts believe the benefits of probiotics are strain and dosing specific, and recommend that all probiotics should be independently tested and evaluated in clinical trials. Clinical trials have shown positive benefits from the probiotics Bifidobacterium infantis 35624, found in the quality product Align™, and Bifidus Regularis found in the quality yogurt product Activia™ by Danone. The probiotic Lactobacillus Acidophilus is found in many supplements and has shown positive benefits in controlled trials although there is varying quality of the beneficial evidence.*How do I choose a Probiotic?*Government heavily regulates and monitors physicians and the pharmaceutical industry; however, the probiotic industry is largely unregulated. Clinical trials have shown that the bacteria strain and the actual specific quantity of bacteria in a supplement are the key factors for choosing a probiotic. Consumers are urged to look for clinically proven probiotics by reputable vendors that speak to strain and trials at varying quantities. Since new research data indicates that probiotics do not necessarily have to be alive or in large quantities to be beneficial, it may not be as important to focus on the number of live bacteria present in a supplement, which is typically a claim made to indicate evidence of quality. Bifidobacterium infantis 35624, found in the clinically proven product Align™ from Procter & Gamble has substantial evidence to help restore the balance of healthy bacteria in the digestive system.


----------



## starwoman (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi Jeff,I know you are singing the praises of Align but .............I really recommend you try Kirkmans Probiotic Pro-Bio IF .......As Talissa says it has helped her, and it has helped me when no other Probiotics have ..........out of about 20 different brands........I have tried.........Cheers,Carmen


----------

